# LG Electronics GH22NS50



## italiamen (25. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte mir ein neuen sata dvd brenner kaufen, was haltet ihr vom LG GH22NS50 oder soll ich lieber ein anderen kaufen.
Er sollte nicht teuer als 35€ sein und schwarz sein und wie üblich gute schreib und lese qualitäten

Hoffe könnt mir helfen


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2009)

brenner sind schon so ausgereift, da gibt es eigentlich keine nennenswerten unterschiede. mit dem LG machst du nix falsch, und falls der vlt. doch nach schon 3 jahren kaputtgeht, war der ja nicht sonderlich teuer


----------



## slayerdaniel (25. September 2009)

meiner hat bei der Win 7 Installation Probs gemacht. Musste nochmal meinen alten Samsung anschliessen, also schmeiss deinen alten nich weg


----------



## italiamen (26. September 2009)

danke für die antworten macht es viel unterschied wenn man ein ide brenner hat, weil meine festplatte eine sata festplatte ist und dann kann ich keine AHCI nicht aktivieren und so ist doch die festplatte langsamer oder???


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2009)

weiß ich jetzt gar nicht, wie das mit AHCI is, aber was manchmal ein problem verursachen KANN ist ein mischen von IDE und SATA, das war bei mir so. 2 x SATA HDD und 1x IDE brenner => kein problem. dann eine der HDDs durch eine neue SATA-HDD ersetzt (gleicher anschluss!), und plötzlich stockte der ganze PC, sobald ich den IDE-brenner in irgendeiner weise nutzen wolle. SATA-platte abgesteckt => keine probleme mehr! also: SATA-HDD wieder dran, dazu ein neuer SATA-brenner rein, IDE-brenner raus - alles wieder o.k...


----------



## italiamen (29. September 2009)

habe mir den dvd brenner bestellt.
hatte auch probleme der dvd- brenner wird nicht erkannt mal gucken wie es mit den sata-brenner aussieht berichte dann


----------



## Anfänger (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mir letzte Woche auch diesen (LG GH-22NS50) Brenner gekauft.
Beim Arbeitsplatz steht immer Bluebirds mit dem blauem Symbol.

Es gibt da zwar ein Update,wo das gelöscht wird, aber nur für XP.
Was ist, wenn ich mir Windows7 hohle.Geht der Brenner dann nicht mehr ?


----------



## Excavated (4. Oktober 2009)

Unter Vista/Win7 muss man die Update-Datei einfach nur mit rechtsklick -> als Administrator ausführen starten. Achja: vorher Schublade öffnen, sonst findet er das Gerät nicht...

Und die Brenner-Firmware hat mit dem Betriebssystem nicht allzu viel zu tun, soll heißen dem Brenner ist es egal, welches OS du nutzt.


----------



## italiamen (5. Oktober 2009)

mit den update kann ich excavated nur zustimmen, habe xp kann jetzt nicht sagen wie es mit den update bei vista funktioniert.


----------

